# New Endo, no new news. Frustrated.



## aallen07 (Aug 8, 2014)

I finally got in to see another endo, he was in the same office as the other guy that was such a jerk. Anyway, he said tissue around nodules looked healthy and he agreed with the dx of plummers. I give up. Staying on my holistic protocol and just ignoring it I guess. Said no reason to run the other antibody labs or check pituitary. Seriously, does anyone give a sh*t in medicine anymore???


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

aallen07 said:


> Seriously, does anyone give a sh*t in medicine anymore???


Some do. But we see so many stories on this forum about doctors who don't really listen, don't treat symptoms because labs are "normal," don't take a problem-solving approach, etc. It's a bit upsetting.

My previous primary care physician passed away. Upon a recommendation from my sister, I went to a new one and absolutely loved him. Well, I just got a letter from him the other day stating that he is leaving his practice to take an upper management position at one of the large hospitals in town. Ugh! I dread looking for a new doctor now!


----------



## aallen07 (Aug 8, 2014)

@Octavia - Fingers crossed your current Doc can refer you to someone as helpful. Dr shopping sucks!


----------

